# Coustic XM-1 Crossover



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Listing for my handy little 2-way Coustic crossover. Looks and works good. FREE Priority Shipping to 48 states only. Buy it!

Old School Coustic XM-1 Crossover Nice Condition with Free Shipping! | eBay


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Ending soon. Only $24.95 shipped!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

****Relisted for $22.95 including shipping!****


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

****SOLD****


----------

